# Miniature Tool Collection



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I've decided to start a new thread to announce my collection of miniature tools and the tool board / box and work bench I built to display them. I'm also working on a video that will hopefully show more detail. Ralph


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good, but you might want to close up the mouth on that plane a bit, those are awefully thick shavings!


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you use the mini tools to build the mini bench? Those planes look cool.


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally got a video going.? Ralph


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

amazing stuff your doing


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

That is amazing, Ralph. Your hand in the video finally gives it a bit of scale reference. It seems a good big larger than the common 1/12 scale. Maybe 1/6 or 1/8?


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

I was browsing the Lee Valley & Veritas Tool Catalog at home and I noticed that Veritas makes a lot of miniature planes that would make a great addition to this collection imo. Their detail rabbet and palm planes are pretty small too although a little pricier than the miniatures.

By the way, what's on the other door? I can't watch the video with my slow connection


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Lokis, here's the whole image:


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, Brandon.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a wonderful collection. It's beautiful.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Brandon. Sometimes a guy just needs a little help. And Thanks guys. I like to use a 1/4 scale for most of the stuff I do. I've also tried a 1/5 scale. I appreciate your thoughts Charles and Joel. Ralph


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Art, if you upload the photo from your computer, the site will resize it to fit in the space. But if you link to another photo online, it will often only show part of the image because it is too big for the space. Just one of the quirks of the site, I guess.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonderful miniature tool collection, and I have trouble with regular handtools. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Charles. I appreciate your insight and experience as I visited your web site. You have built a beautiful shop and exceptional skill sets. I can only encourage you to throw yourself wholeheartedly into your passion before the years to come reduce your strength, vision, commitment and other elements that you have honed toward your most desired end. Ralph


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished a new tool that has been in the making for some time. Ralph


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! Amazing work.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks and Thanks again, Mike. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I specialize in building miniature tools, and that is an end in itself; but I use em to create miniature things. Thought I'd post pics of miniature projects built employing my miniature tools. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry. I just can't seem to figure out the pic posting procedure. I keep getting partial pics. Can someone help me straighten this up? Thanks in advance. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Ralph, your pics look good to me. It may be that I'm not seeing it all. If that is the case, then you may have to resize the pics. LJ normally does that in the upload, but there may be glitches. Start with a JPEG (.jpg) or PNG (.png) picture. When you post, click on the "img" button and browse for your file on your computer. Select it, click OK (or open) and then on LJ click on insert image. It should be resized and imported correctly. 
If that is what you are doing, then you may have to resize them manually before posting. There are some helpful tips and guidelines right at the top of each post frame. 
I'm totally in awe and fascinated by your work! Keep it coming!
DanK


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Dan. I'll try again. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again Dan. It worked fine. Hope to remember how to do it next time. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thought some might appreciate this pic.










They were cast upside down from this pic. The base here was actually the sprue into which the molten metal was poured. The hammers on my tool board were also made employing the lost wax process. When this mold was broken off I discovered that I didn't have the heart to separate the twins and finished them to high luster and made "twin" handles for them. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh you old softie, you! Siamese twins are beautiful. What fun! Thank you for posting.
Dank


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Found anoyher old tool in the archives. Ralph


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

sweet tools, I love the little stuff. For what its worth, I have the 4 piece mini hand plane set from Lee Valley, and they seem pretty nice to me. Ive taken them to everything from pine to purple heart and they work great! Replacement blades are cheap too….


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW!!! What a beautiful set. And those boxes are the Real Prize. Ralph


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

I hadn't realized you were casting your own parts. Very nice work. Your castings look great. What fuel do you run in the foundry? I had used propane for a but switched to waste oil. I'd enjoy seeing your setup. Is it miniature?

Are you selling individual tools or sets?

By the way, I like the larger "cut off" pictures. If you right-click and open them in a new tab you can see the whole thing and they're much larger than the rescaled photos.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Rafael, assuming you men my boxes!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Yes, I do all my own patterns, molds and castings. That is my primary interest. I've experimented with various methods including cope & drag sand casting, plaster molds, lost wax, etc. I most often use a jewelers centrifugal casting machine and an oxy acetlene torch. I also fabricate from stock metal and silver solder some parts. You know - hammer & anvil or what ever is called for. I haven't sold any pieces, but have gifted many to appreciators. Mostly I'm a crafter and collector trying to perfect the arts. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes I meant your boxes shown here. And I went back to your other posts and thoroughly admire other boxes that you have built. They are beautiful - all of them. I do believe that, in the best of presentations, the container is often more worthy than the gift within. Ralph


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

your work is amazing ,it would be most interesting if you were to do a blog on the process .


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Jim. OK. I will start a new thread with a build process of a new tool. Look for it under (Hand Tools) " Miniature Scraper Plane" I'll try to build this one. Ralph


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Ralph I'll look forward to it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Awesome detail in these tools Ralph! I watched a few of your videos. The paint stir stick clamped in the bench vice made me laugh. Going to check out your other entries now. Thanks for sharing your time and talent!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very cool. Glad this came back to the top.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. I did build the 212. It turned out nicely.

See the build thread under Hand tools-
'Miniature Scraper Plane - build process"

Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Then I built . . . ,what else but the 112. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

A little closer up view. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy cow! This is almost unimaginable! If it weren't for the pictures…
DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Wonderful! The grain on the tote and knob on the 112 is beautiful.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Dan. Imagine that what I actually did was to build a huge penny. : )

Candy, you not only have " perfectionist tendancies ", you are very perceptive. The most difficult part of this build, and many others, was getting the wood grain right to suit a miniature tool scale ( I usually build 1/4 scale ). I searched the world over and found some tight grained woods such as the Bocote seen here. I've also used Mesquite and other desert trees for their tight grain. By the way, the paint stir stick ia actually a 2 X 12 8 feet long. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

You are too funny Ralph! My mistake on that 2×12 ;-)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Where do you get those huge pennies? lol

Too cool.


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

I love this stuff!
Thanks for sharing your amazing craft!
Chris


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Your work is incredible. The attention to detail on each tiny part is mind blowing. I wish your hand or something was in the picture of your collection for scale reference.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

How about my big thumb? Ralph








http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s405/flyingtractors1/ThumbandHammer001_zpsb7b04a2d.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Camera magic I say.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Lets try this - find the Lincoln cents for scale. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

It'd be way cool to put one of those pennies (I've seen them) in the vise on the right…
DanK


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a Jack Rabbet Plane from the archives. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

This is just plain tool porn! Gorgeous!
DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Never having seen a plane like that I had to Google it. Now I've seen 2! Thank you, Ralph, for showing me something new (and awesome) today.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

This center wheel plow plane was a trick to build at 1/4 scale. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

If you keep outdoing yourself you're just gonna BURST! That is a handful of gorgeous envy, that there it is.
DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Ooooo aahhhh …another one I've not seen before(there are a lot of those). Forgive the question please Ralph, or anyone… How does it work?


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, Dan. I do keep challenging myself with ever more complicated / difficult projects as I grow.

Thanks Candy. Yes, these type of planes ( Plow Plane) have been very popular in great variety and have served a great many purposes in trimming - milling decorative components, etc. Most were adjusted manually and set to the desired dimension with a tightening wedge, set screws, wooden nuts, etc. Some more sophisticasted models were designed so that they could be adjusted - set by turning the center wheel which, like a turn buckle, moved the plane body and the fence away from or toward each other to the desired position. The various models were produced in great numbers and can readily be found - now mostly for display. But 1/4 scale models are more rare. Ralph


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Silly girl, OF COURSE it works!  
Ok, Ralph, I guess you have to show the skeptic the shavings.

DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation Ralph. I would not expect to find many 1/4 scale. 
The question was HOW DanK. Never doubted that it did indeed work. Always happy to look at shavings!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

It would sure be fun to see how one of these works in person, wouldn't it? 
DanK


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Yes. Yes it would


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

It works ok, but depth of cut is difficult to adjust. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I have that problem on my full size planes! And they are not near as elegant.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again, Candy. Another problem I typically have is sharpening the blades. You may relate. It is a difficult technical thing to do. I guess that I just don't hold my jaw quite right.? Any way, on to my next project, a Sterling Silver # 4 plane. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nice variation Ralph. What kind of wood will you use for tote and knob? I think I like the brass better, will wait for the final reveal to make up my mind. (I always have been a 'yellow gold' kinda girl.)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

You could go for the total jewelry look and have turquoise tote and knob… ;-)


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Now there's an idea. How bout a Gold (yellow) one? Turquoise? Don't know about that. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hahaha NOW you're talking!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Knowles - 1827 Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Love the mirror finish Ralph! What kind of wood do you have in the tote and wedge?


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I love working with silver. The original was iron with Beech woodwork. Since I took the liberty to do this in silver, I chose to complement it with Ebony. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

The silver #4 is finished. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

The Silver #4 in action. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Tis a beautiful song she sings Ralph!


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

And sometimes she sings a rustical song. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

The Gold #4 is finished. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Better and better Ralph. I like how you changed up the grain direction of the wooden totes and knobs. Do the blades actually rest on the totes?


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, Candy.

Yes, the totes were finely trimmed to fit flush with the blade and secure against the frog so that it feels firm and strong. The most difficult part in building miniatures is finding the wood with tight grain to closely emulate in 1/4 scale that of the full scale model. Ralph


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

This is so cool. Fantastic work, Ralph!


----------



## OliverGilpin (May 16, 2020)

Hey Rafael, do you sell these tools? I found you on youtube and I have been looking everywhere to try to contact you!! Would love to know more about you and your AMAZING tools!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

He hasn't posted here since 2015. Were you able to comment at the youtube channel? Maybe a response could be had that way.


----------



## OliverGilpin (May 16, 2020)

> He hasn t posted here since 2015. Were you able to comment at the youtube channel? Maybe a response could be had that way.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Hey, All the comments are turned off on his YT. He is the most talented and hardest man to get in touch with haha!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Amazing! And I thought I was doing well with my small collection of boy's tools, i.e, tools which can actually be USED, that came from various "Boy's Tool Boxes" over various time periods. This collection is fantastic!!!


----------

